# Truly, A Special Kind of Stupid



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I just broke 2 toes. vract:

I don't recommend this but I swung my leg back to kick the empty laundry basket sitting in a doorway and missed the basket. I ended up kicking the door frame and boy did it hurt!

Thank goodness for prepping first aid supplies. Once the swelling goes down a bit I will be taping the broken toes to the one next to them. I am also glad for the pain pills I have put up for such a problem. Gotta love that I have all these things on hand and don't have to go to the ER. It also helps that my neighbor is a nurse. 

Lesson learned:

Don't kick things out of anger.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

nicely done!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> nicely done!


Hey! It could have been worse. Lucky me, I've only ever broken toes and fingers. Oh, and a cracked rib or two but nothing like an arm or a leg.

My mom broke her collar bone as a kid and her ankle as an adult. My dad dislocated both shoulders as a teen. The surgery to correct the loose tendons is what kept him from being able to enlist during Vietnam.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Grimm said:


> I just broke 2 toes. vract:
> 
> I don't recommend this but I swung my leg back to kick the empty laundry basket sitting in a doorway and missed the basket. I ended up kicking the door frame and boy did it hurt!
> 
> ...


EVERYONE here knows what I'm gonna say since I broke 3 toes in 2011.
1) do you need a bootie?
2) as my doctor TRIED to relay to me in the examining room BEFORE I made the appt. with the bone doc---IT WILL HEAL; IT WILL HEAL; IT WILL HEAL. And that is exactly how he said it.

Waste of money OR expensive CDs of the healing process as we just sat there watching while they made money watching.
How stupid was I.:nuts:

IF they are broken, you will feel no pain after the first day---at least I didn't.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

.....whoopsies.....


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

For pain, two words: Jim Beam!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

JayJay said:


> EVERYONE here knows what I'm gonna say since I broke 3 toes in 2011.
> 1) do you need a bootie?
> 2) as my doctor TRIED to relay to me in the examining room BEFORE I made the appt. with the bone doc---IT WILL HEAL; IT WILL HEAL; IT WILL HEAL. And that is exactly how he said it.
> 
> ...


My neighbor told me that Advil and ice are all I need the first day or two then just try to stay off it if I can. 6 weeks and it should be fine.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

VoorTrekker said:


> For pain, two words: Jim Beam!


Yeah, I could just see it now... me bottle in hand while Roo is running around like a crazy indian.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

OUCH!

I feel your pain, I've broken several and several at one time(dropped the tounge of a hay wagon on the end of my foot) - not a fun thing for you especially with the little one running around.

You could try some "Wild Lettuce Syrup" for the pain, it wont goof you up and it will help, just may make you a bit drousy though.

Keep an eye on the swelling and bruising, ice it down and and dont be afraid to use a cane or crutch if you need it.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Davarm said:


> OUCH!
> 
> I feel your pain, I've broken several and several at one time(dropped the tounge of a hay wagon on the end of my foot) - not a fun thing for you especially with the little one running around.
> 
> ...


The swelling is down enough I can pinpoint the break to the first joint from the end of the toes. They are bruised and will not bend without sever pain and me hopping around cussing like a sailor. The pain is minimal right now but if I have to chase Roo or Winter I'm in deep pain. The kind that cause spots in front of your eyes. There is a tiny bit of numbness in the joint but wiggling the other toes helps with that.


----------

